
Product Discovery Methods - kevnguy
https://pdmethods.com
======
activatedgeek
Funny, the website aims at "Design Thinking" and fails to understand some
basic needs right on the front page. The collapsible "Goals" section has
arrows flop-sided. They point upwards when the goal is collapsed and downwards
when the goal is expanded. Seems like a 101 error to me.

And before someone points out, I understand design thinking goes beyond pixel
design.

~~~
jczhang
I don't think the point of the site is to be an example of Design Thinking,
rather it seems to be presenting the slideshare (original document,
[https://www.slideshare.net/almingwork/nyt-product-
discovery-...](https://www.slideshare.net/almingwork/nyt-product-discovery-
activity-guide)) so that it's more easily accessible.

